# Zugriff auf Inet Datenbank?



## A3XX (19. Jul 2004)

Hi

Ich bin (relativ) neu in Java. Also hab mein erstes Übungsbuch durch und möchte nun an eigenen Projekten Erfahrung sammeln.

Was ich jetzt am liebsten proggen möchte: Ein Programm, das aus einer MySQL Datenbank von meiner Page die neusten Bilder ausliest, herunterlädt und mir anzeigt und ich dann entscheiden kann ob dies aufgenommen werden soll oder nicht. So oder so wird dann eine Rückmeldung an den Server geschickt. Ausserdem, was noch ganz nett wäre falls das geht, sollte eine komprimierte Version des Bildes hochgeladen werden.
 Ich denke, weiss es aber nicht, ob dieses Thema überhaupt hier hineingehört. Wenn ja, was genau braucht man für so einen Serverzugriff, welche Klassen (damit ich ungefähr weiss was ich wo nachlesen muss). Geht sowas überhaupt?


----------



## nollario (19. Jul 2004)

Db Zugriff auf MySql steht schon mal in der FAQ:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1529


----------



## A3XX (19. Jul 2004)

Wie füg ich den was dem Classpath hinzu?


----------



## nollario (19. Jul 2004)

unter windows?

systemsteuerung -> system -> umgebungsvariabeln...

unter linux mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
CLASSPATH=%CLASSPATH%;bla;.
```


----------



## A3XX (19. Jul 2004)

thx

Schaus mir mal an und mach mich mal ans Proggen


----------

